# Fastest Dvd Burning Program



## eddstream (Aug 26, 2006)

hey i have nero and i use this for burning and i was just wondering as it takes ages to burn with menus in nero but is their any other fast programs for burning dvds
or basically what is he fastest burning program???
any ideas people would be greatly appreciated thanks:up:


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

That would depend on the speed of your burner, most importantly. Next comes the speed of your Hard disks, usually doesnt have much to do with the program.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Your post is much to vague, blaqDeaph is assuming you actually are referring to burning. But the menu comment leads me to believe you are talking talking about encoding/converting.


----------



## eddstream (Aug 26, 2006)

well what i was wondering was wether their is a program that is best for importing special features and that isnt really slow at burning the files as i have no problem converting avi to dvd but importing menus into the dvd takes longer basically if any of you have some good pointers as to what programs to use to import menus it would be greatly appreciated

thanks
:up: 
or if you could name some more dvd burning programs apart from nero?


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> Your post is much to vague, blaqDeaph is assuming you actually are referring to burning. But the menu comment leads me to believe you are talking talking about encoding/converting.


Yea, basically, I didn't quite get the first part, so I just took his question as this:



eddstream said:


> or basically what is he fastest burning program???


But as a side note, I've had all sorts of problems using Nero 6 to create DVDs out of WMA files, but it could be just me...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Usually quicker to do once slow, than twice fast.


----------

